
0-day exploit for Firefox/tor on windows - edgarvm
https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2016/11/emergency-bulletin-firefox-0-day-wild/
======
raw23
[http://pastebin.com/7xZ27haj](http://pastebin.com/7xZ27haj)

